# Petco rat manor



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm getting a petco rat manor cage from someone Thursday or Friday. I was wondering how many rats could fit in it?
How many females or how many males?
View attachment 10267
looks like this


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

3 rats Max. (Females are more hyper then males and males are bigger. I do not like people who think that more females can fit then males as it does not work). you Can get a way with 4 if you let them out long enough each day but that's really pushing it. It has 6 square feet.

I have it, good quality cage, can last a while, just wish the doors were bigger.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> 3 rats Max. (Females are more hyper then males and males are bigger. I do not like people who think that more females can fit then males as it does not work). you Can get a way with 4 if you let them out long enough each day but that's really pushing it. It has 6 square feet.
> 
> I have it, good quality cage, can last a while, just wish the doors were bigger.


Cool. I am going to put two girls in there is that okay? That leave three in the other cage i have. Or maybe i can put the two tiny boys in that and the girls in the bigger cage i have the boys in...hmmmm lots of plans to make


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Might be best to put the boys in, unless they like to run. Which ever group doesn't like to run would be best for this cage. That's a reason I want to change cages, my guys Love to run more then they like to climb. Though if your girls are already together I would put the boys in, rats don't like it when their groups are split up.


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

I am sure that 3 would work, but 2 would be better. I have one in mine and she has plenty of room but not really excessive. (She spends much of her time with my wife or myself outside the cage.) It is not very big, but quite tall. It my opinion it is constructed well - I like the metal high sided bottom rather than the plastic that so many cages have. I agree with the comment about the small doors. It is impossible to put a decent wheel in through them and picking up your rat with two hands through the door is not easy. It makes it much easier if your rat wants out. You would have to take the bottom off (not to difficult) to put big things in the cage. But then again there is not a lot of floor space for big stuff. My opinion, it is a two rat cage.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Might be best to put the boys in, unless they like to run. Which ever group doesn't like to run would be best for this cage. That's a reason I want to change cages, my guys Love to run more then they like to climb. Though if your girls are already together I would put the boys in, rats don't like it when their groups are split up.


The boys are six weeks old max so running around the bottom would be suffiecent for them
View attachment 10288
. This is the cage everyone is in right now. The boys are in the bottom cage. 
I have five girls in the top part so i am trying to get them more space which is why i was going to put two girls in another cage as the one on top isn't big enough for all five. I could take the bottom off the top cage and combine the two cages together to make one huge cage if i use wire to connect them and rig it a little. Would that be better then splitting them up?
I thought that i could put the smallest one Smegol in with the her buddy Gimpy. Smegol gets picked on a lot so i thought it would be beneficial for her to be with just one other female. 
I was going to get another baby to go in a cage with smegol and leave the other four together. But now i am not so sure because if i did I'd still have to wait for about 2 months due to the lice outbreak we're having. I need to get it under control and be certain it is gone. What is your advice LightingWolf?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I wouldn't split up a group, when we got Charles we were suppose to only get him but his brother Einstein started crying (that's how we got Einstein) so I despise splitting up groups because of that.


----------



## kittykat9981 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have 2 females in mine and they love it...I wouldn't go over 3 though


----------



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

I had 5 females in mine for a while, now I have the DCN and use it for a Syrian hamster cage.The 5 females had plenty of room, but my females don't move around much unless snacks are involved. Laziest group of rats ever seen by man kind.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

My guys are like that, they are rarely on the bottom level, they always stay on the top section. Luckily they've been exploring a bit more.


----------

